# Kadee coupler for Aristo Consolidation tender



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Since I have been using my Consolidation to test QSI units, and now I have the testing almost finished, it's time to make this loco haul cars around. (I still have not corrected the over gauge problem, waiting on the new wheels from Aristo)

I looked for a simple way to add the coupler, and to body mount it of course. (Why some manufacturers insist on truck mounting a coupler on a tender so short that body mount will work on almost any curve is beyond me!).

I used the new style Kadee, the appropriate gear box, and a way that took no glue and was very sturdy:










Came out pretty well with no major cutting and no complicated buildup of a base for the coupler. You could do this mod yourself in just a few minutes:



See the details and text here on my site:

*http://www.elmassian.com...trong>**
*


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Greg, *

Get your paint brush out and paint that plastic black![/b] *Thanks, Rex*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex you should know Greg never gets around to finishing projects. He has been running on a temp RR structure ever since I designed his RR 4 years ago.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will paint it Rexxy... but the pictures show up much better in white.... also you can't see it unless you are laying on the tracks under the tender. 

Hey RJ, at least I'm not melting connectors ha ha! (inside joke folks) 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Greg guess how I stumbled on the melted connectors. HeHe. Later RJD


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Did a similar install Greg. Works very well.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I found a way to install a Kadee in the loco pilot easily, can be done in about 15 minutes, no glue, just a file and a drill, modifying the original "pocket / draft gear" 

Will post pictures soon. 

Greg


----------

